# Tool Organizers



## Aaron Berk

I'm really liking this thing. It looks like it has all the bells and whistles :thumbsup: It would need to be tweaked and personalized though.

Mobile-Shop® Complete PM Tool Cart


----------



## Cole82

katoman said:


> The problem with my wooden boxes is that they don't stack. So this takes up a lot of space.
> 
> For anyone who doesn't yet have a lot invested in anything, I'd go with the systainer system.
> 
> If I could afford it I would too. But then what to do with all the boxes I've already got?
> 
> Desicions, desicions.


I have a few systainers and they are great if you just do carpentry but I stock tools for every trade from concrete to trim and drywall. 

We just weighed the too trailer friday it was 9,340# and you could barely walk through it. 

Cole


----------



## katoman

Cole82 said:


> I have a few systainers and they are great if you just do carpentry but I stock tools for every trade from concrete to trim and drywall.
> 
> We just weighed the too trailer friday it was 9,340# and you could barely walk through it.
> 
> Cole


Ya, me too. Wouldn't it be nice if everything fit into systainers and you could stack them all up? Hey, maybe they do? I don't have any.

I'm just thinking of all the space we could save. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cole82

katoman said:


> Ya, me too. Wouldn't it be nice if everything fit into systainers and you could stack them all up? Hey, maybe they do? I don't have any.
> 
> I'm just thinking of all the space we could save. :thumbsup:


The foot print of systainers are the same dimension they just come in different heights. They do all stack nicely together though.

Drywall, painting, hvac tools don't fit, I have tried :whistling

Couldn't get the electric tools to fit "nice" enough for me too keep them in there.

Cole


----------



## jlyons

maxi sys


----------



## charimon

Cole,
That is bad ass. 

your observations on the limits of systainers are the same as mine and Maxisys DO not play well with the others


















these are the ones that got me thinking this way.


----------



## Inner10

charimon said:


> I have been Fully Systainerized since fall of 2008. 3 1/2 years of daily use are starting to show on my tile and screw kits. I have had a sys 2 box crack up the back when it was dropped off my tail gate and a couple lids crack because i stand on them (240 #). I use the kit setup where all tools for a process are put together. My trailer is set up for systainers.


The latches on my drill kit are starting to wear out, no more soar fingers opening it up just take a light breeze.

I've popped hinge pins out standing on them but haven't cracked a lid yet...but then again I'm pretty fat but you still have a solid 15 pounds on me. :laughing:

The latches on my sortainers are getting weak, they are a weaker design from the get-go and if you ever lift a stack on an angle (like loading onto a tailgate) you are asking for trouble.


----------



## Rustbucket

I have several open-top, rigid square and rectangular tool bags for general, plumbing, electrical, misc. 

The big 5 drawer drawer-sortainer for pin nailer, brad nailer and associated fasteners. Another drawer systainer for screws and other fasteners. 

A bunch of Systainers for misc power tools and nail guns, both Festool and non-Festool. I get them in different colors so I can tell at a glance what's in them. 

I also have a few mini-systainers for bits. They're okay, but nothing special. I keep them in other Systainers and tool boxes/bags.

I have 3 PDY Lift-N-Lok's for screws, fasteners, fittings and other consumables. These have really impressed me. Just wish they locked together; but they do stack, and you can wheel them in on a dolly with one hand on the top of the stack. Nothing migrates or gets jammed like the drawer systainer. 

Some stuff just stays in the case it came with, but most cases are garbage. I hate pretty much every blow-molded case. Some come with bags, which can be okay for some tools, but for others give too little protection. 

I have a bunch of Bucket Boss tool holders, but have pretty much retired them. They are just too much of a PITA to carry. 

I wish I could go to one system, such as the Systainers, which I like because they are easy to carry and stack nice and neat. They are a pretty efficient use of space. They are just not suited to everything. 

It would be nice if my hand tool bags fit inside a Systainer. That would make bringing them to and from where they need to be easier. I like working out of the bags better. I haven't found a good way to organize those things in a Systainer and make it work well


----------



## davitk

Really Useful Box . Love them!


----------



## woodworkbykirk

for power tools i have 2 toolchests on wheels. 1 houses general carpentry gear (circ saw, recip, jig saw, cordless drill and charger the top of it has two sections one houses individual fastener containers and the other half bits, spare blades and wrenches for blade changes. the other chest houses my finish tools, 2 18 gauge nailers, 2 16 gauge, 23 gauge, orbital sander, oscilating tool, coping saw, jigsaw.. clamps . the top tray is for bits.. blades, sanding discs. various hand tools

i also have one of the new dewalt tool boxes which is a combo tool caddy/ power tool case.. the power tool section houses my bosch impact driver and drill + batteries and charger.. the caddy portion is for hand tools, drill bits. glue bottles and wood filler

from there i have a tool bag for my siding tools and another one for foundation/framing/general tools

more recently ive been looking into the stanley mobile work station however the plastic seems like its pretty flimsy and im not sure if it will hold up very long.. one of the chest mentioned above is on its last leg and the other one is slightly behind that... just waiting to see if the dewalt on wheels shows up in town


----------



## GRB

Rustbucket said:


> It would be nice if my hand tool bags fit inside a Systainer. That would make bringing them to and from where they need to be easier. I like working out of the bags better. I haven't found a good way to organize those things in a Systainer and make it work well


Supposedly this bag fits almost perfectly in a Sys 4 (or maybe it's a 5).


----------



## GRB

Aaron Berk said:


> I'm really liking this thing. It looks like it has all the bells and whistles :thumbsup: It would need to be tweaked and personalized though.
> 
> Mobile-Shop® Complete PM Tool Cart


Cool, but upwards of $4k!


----------



## Gary H

I always made my own tool boxes.. I like to have a box for every tool with all the parts that go with it. I cant tell how many contractors I worked for that send out a hammer drill with no box or bits. Or a quicke saw with no wrench to change the blade. And don't get me started on FORGETTING the gas can and 2 cyle oil that is REQUIRED for ALL gas engines to run.

I like the Festool boxes, but being the deal lurker i am, Greg will have to post a sale on them before i spend some Grants on them. Unless i find some used ones on CL.


----------



## Cole82

GRB said:


> Cool, but upwards of $4k!


That is with all the tools included.:thumbsup:


----------



## ToolUser

*Response on tool racks and carriers*

Which organizers/cases/carriers/bags are your favorite? Why? 
Since my home improvement (for me or clients) jobs can require carrying a large variety of hand tools into a client's house, I prefer organizers that, unlike boxes or bags, will hold and carry lots of tools securely, categorized, easily seen, and easily grabbed. A local guy produces a line of carriers and wall tool hangers, and I use these (pix of two varieties below) for most of my hand tools. They hold lots more tools securely, easily visible and accessible, are modular, very low in cost, and utilitarian uber alles. 

What features are important to you? 
Organizers/Racks hold and carry lots of hand tools— all of which can be categorized, easily seen, and easily grabbed. Pegboard-based organizers can drop tools (and hooks) on the clients' polished floors, and do not compactly hold nearly as MANY tools. Don't like bags, buckets- they're always a jumble within minutes (must be me). 

PS: I'm a newbie [with DUH Syndrome]- If the pix dont come up, please go to
http://www.dodesigndiy.com/ They're far different from any other tool racks I've used (or seen) before.


----------



## Aaron Berk

Cole82 said:


> That is with all the tools included.:thumbsup:


I have been SERIOUSLY considering building one of those out of aluminum and 1/4" ply.

If it was built in such a way as to make it tiltable like a standard hand truck it would be wonderfully portable.:thumbsup:

How do I post a youtube vid?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-9lhoy7tYY


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Aaron Berk said:


> I have been SERIOUSLY considering building one of those out of aluminum and 1/4" ply.
> 
> If it was built in such a way as to make it tiltable like a standard hand truck it would be wonderfully portable.:thumbsup:
> 
> How do I post a youtube vid?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-9lhoy7tYY







It has individually labeled pockets to tell you what tool goes in it.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## redwood

I'm on the cheap side.

I have a big box from Stanley.
http://images.drillspot.com/pimages/2842/284257_300.jpg

And a couple of nice rolling bags by Husky

http://media.charlotteobserver.com/smedia/2011/12/01/13/04/DVVTy.St.138.jpg

And my 7' x 12' Wells Cargo trailer


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It has individually labeled pockets to tell you what tool goes in it.:laughing::laughing:


It's a good idea if your a handyman type but I wouldnt be able to get 1/10th of my kit I use into that. It would be a great kit of someone who maintains hotel rooms and such as you don't need that many tools.


----------



## FrehouseRemdlin

GRB said:


> I'm liking the looks of this one from Occi...


:clap:


----------



## Cole82

CITY DECKS INC said:


> check out dewalts new knock off systainer
> 
> DeWalt DWST17806 TSTAK VI Deep Expansion Box
> 
> http://toolsandmore.us/dewalt-dwst17806-tool-box.aspx?gclid=COX18dTSr7oCFY6Z4AodrUAAzQ
> 
> pretty cool to see others mfg's are stepping up there game.


I have around 15 different Tstaks and a handful of systainers. The tstaks work just as well for $20-38:thumbsup:

Cole


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

the whole package: 
http://toolskool.com/dewalt-tstak-phase-2-cases-tstak-cart-review-video

now if the modified there hd vac to hold the hose and maybe even tstak would be dreamie.

Cole I'm with you on the price. You can't beat it.

in action
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcNE5gWO5D4


----------



## K&K Carpentry

Are the dewalt tstaks waterproof


----------



## TNTRenovate

K&K Carpentry said:


> Are the dewalt tstaks waterproof


No, but pretty good at keeping it out.


----------



## TNTRenovate

CITY DECKS INC said:


> check out dewalts new knock off systainer
> 
> DeWalt DWST17806 TSTAK VI Deep Expansion Box
> 
> http://toolsandmore.us/dewalt-dwst17806-tool-box.aspx?gclid=COX18dTSr7oCFY6Z4AodrUAAzQ
> 
> pretty cool to see others mfg's are stepping up there game.


Not even close to being a knockoff. Bosch'es LBOXX, sure, but DeWalts are nothing like Systainers. You can stand the TSTAKS. When on the cart you can remove the middle without having to off load what ever is on top.


----------



## charimon

TNTSERVICES said:


> When on the cart you can remove the middle without having to off load what ever is on top.



Do you have a vid of this? Or are you talking about a drawer unit or a ToughSystem box and cart?


----------



## K&K Carpentry

Cole82 said:


> I have around 15 different Tstaks and a handful of systainers. The tstaks work just as well for $20-38:thumbsup:
> 
> Cole


Im placing an order for a bunch of the tstaks today. Id love to see pics of yours loaded up. Got any pics????


----------



## TNTRenovate

charimon said:


> Do you have a vid of this? Or are you talking about a drawer unit or a ToughSystem box and cart?


My bad....thanks for the catch. Too much cold medication this week. I wasn't paying close enough attention.


----------



## Cole82

K&K Carpentry said:


> Im placing an order for a bunch of the tstaks today. Id love to see pics of yours loaded up. Got any pics????


I'm on vacation until Sunday come Monday I can


----------



## Cole82

A few pics


----------



## redwood

I'm pretty sure I know the answer, but are the Tstacks compatible with the Tough System? It's a shame and idiotic of DeWalt, if they are not.


----------



## Cole82

redwood said:


> I'm pretty sure I know the answer, but are the Tstacks compatible with the Tough System? It's a shame and idiotic of DeWalt, if they are not.


No they are not, they are different in every way from latches to material and size.

Cole


----------



## Roofcheck

Too bad they were not yellow instead of black. Easier to find stuff in lighter colored boxes.


----------



## pibe

TNTSERVICES said:


> My bad....thanks for the catch. Too much cold medication this week. I wasn't paying close enough attention.


You cannot remove them from the middle...but correct me if im wrong. I think the tstaks attach lid to bottom...so you should be able to unlatch any stacked box in the center and fold back the top portion just as you would the new systainers.


----------

